# Mac in canada ( ask )



## sweetandsupersweet (Feb 26, 2016)

HI Pretties , please help me 

I have a friend in Canada. My friend told that she liked to buy Mac products in-store so that she will get some reward points . Does that program real and what does the customers gain? Does Mac store discount the price when a customer has a large amount of product purchase ?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Feb 27, 2016)

She is probably talking about buying Mac at the Bay ( a department store here in Canada). I'm not sure what you can do with the rewards points, but that is the only place I can think of that she would get points. 

There is no rewards program here at Mac itself, so she isn't talking about free-standing counters.

Sometimes there are special events at The Bay, and if you spend a certain amount, you will get 10$ off. This would apply at any of the beauty counters including Mac.


----------



## sweetandsupersweet (Feb 29, 2016)

lipstickaddict said:


> She is probably talking about buying Mac at the Bay ( a department store here in Canada). I'm not sure what you can do with the rewards points, but that is the only place I can think of that she would get points.
> 
> There is no rewards program here at Mac itself, so she isn't talking about free-standing counters.
> 
> Sometimes there are special events at The Bay, and if you spend a certain amount, you will get 10$ off. This would apply at any of the beauty counters including Mac.




THANK YOU , i appreciate your reply  !


----------

